

Create a Github Repo from the Command Line - efatsi
http://viget.com/extend/create-a-github-repo-from-the-command-line

======
ciarand
Also try gh[1], a Go port of hub. It's faster (mostly due to the difference in
speed between Go and Ruby), and it doesn't require Ruby be installed.

[1]: [https://github.com/jingweno/gh](https://github.com/jingweno/gh)

------
molecule
cf. [https://github.com/node-gh/gh#repo](https://github.com/node-gh/gh#repo)

    
    
        gh repo --new foo

------
zimpenfish
Or just use hub with all its associated goodness.

[https://github.com/github/hub](https://github.com/github/hub)

------
fosome
yea, why write a 40 ln shell script when you can install node, fork a repo,
and then do the same thing and learn nothing

